# Carrito de juguete manipulado por mouse



## danyghost (Ago 21, 2007)

Bueno quisiera que me digan como puedo fabricar un circuito digital para que un carrito pueda ser manipulado mediante un mouse.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ago 22, 2007)

que nivel de conocimientos en electronica tienes ??? y de programacion en algun lenguaje ???


----------



## danyghost (Ago 23, 2007)

conocimientos de nivel medio en lo que respecta a electronica y se la programacion en C, java y C#


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ago 31, 2007)

podrias controlar tu robot pero tendrias que conectarlo al puerto paralelo ((mas facil de operar))) 

y podrias usar lenguaje c para enviar los datos de tu mouse hacia ese puerto y asi mover los motores de la manera que quieres

averiguate como enviar datos por el puerto paralelo como para iniciar y tambien como hacer la conexion al puerto


----------



## _Beto_ (Sep 12, 2007)

Saludos danyghost . . .

En lo particular pienso que para el sistema que estas construyendo te puede servir mas el puerto serie de la computadora y VB para la programación, esto debido a que en VB existen componentes que ya realizan esas funciones, por lo que el desarrollo del proyecto seria mas rápido.

En VB puedes utilizar un control con el que defines un area en un formulario en donde puedes obtener la posicion del mouse generalmente en un par de coordenadas [x,y], debes tomar esa información y procesarla para enviar comandos a un microcontrolador conectado al puerto serie. El microcontrolador recibira los comandos y manipulara el carrito. 

Te comento que te puede servir mas el puerto serie porque transmite los datos de manera asincrona por una sola patita, esto es util porque si quieres hacer inalambrico tu carrito solo le pones un pequeño transmisor de RF a la PC y un receptor al microcontrolador y listo.

Bueno espero que te sirva . . .


----------

